

Introducing the Common App for Programming Jobs - nsheth17
https://symni.com/blog/a-new-way-to-get-a-job/

======
zvidlock
This is an awesome concept. Today's process is extremely biased and we are
often passing on the "right" candidate because their resume doesn't hit all of
the relevant keywords.

------
ZBacon
Great solution for all the companies who complain about their inability to
hire/evaluate quality technical talent!

------
hiren123
This approach makes so much sense, a real-time saver for the recruiters as
well as those looking for a job!

------
thejeffchen
This is a really cool idea to help people save time when looking for jobs!

------
webskare
I wish this existed the last time I was looking for a job!

